
Pioneer travel platform connecting members with a chic atlas of global hideaways - Olivervv
https://hipexplore.com
======
Olivervv
HipExplore represents and markets a curated selection of unforgettable
experiences across six continents. They connect sophisticated travelers on a
social platform enabling them to plan, share & interact with one another while
enabling access to a unique portfolio of destinations on a shared platform.

Time is valuable and trips away are precious. They seek out the little gems
that offer genuine, one-of-a-kind experiences - it could be lashings of luxury
at a palatial mansion or barefoot bliss on a desert island. They DON’T FOLLOW
THE TRENDS, They MAKE THEM The mission is to become the leading Social Travel
Platform & to disrupt the outdated Etravel sector that focuses on revenue &
bookings instead of sharing authentic experience and content with passion.

Their algorithm secures the members crème de la crème, one-of-a-kind
experiences that make travel what it should be - exciting and rewarding. Next,
their goal is to scale. Check out their site and follow their amazing journey
while conquering marketShare. Just launched their Primary seedRound and has
commitment from leading VC’s.

Their success is defined by the caliber of community and when future targets
are achieved they plan to integrate features such as _Travel savings account,_
Subscription Travel plans

